# Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?



## YG2020 (30. November 2019)

*Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Hallo erstmal,

aktuell benutze ich einen alten Fujitsu Siemens Monitor zum Zocken... also will ich unbedingt einen neuen Monitor zum Zocken, weil der alte halt einfach alt und klein ist und die Auflösung echt schlecht ist und ich auch ab und zu Netflix schauen will darauf. Mein Budget liegt eigentlich bei 200€, aber bin bereit mehr zu zahlen, wenn es sich wirklich lohnt.

Ich habe mir gestern einen Asus PB 277Q bestellt mit WQHD Auflösung, 1 ms Reaktionszeit und 60-75 Hz. Der Monitor war heruntergesetzt dank des Black Fridays und ich dachte mir es sei ein Schnäppchen für 190€, da Monitore mit der Auflösüng mehr kosten. Dabei übersah ich, dass der Monitor ein TN- Panel besitzt und kein IPS-Panel.
Soll ich ihn nun zurückschicken und mir einen Acer Nitro VG270U mit einem IPS-Panel holen? Dieser Monitor würde um die 250€ Kosten mit genau denselben Eigenschaften (Auflösung, Reaktionszeit, Hz).

Bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf Monitorsuche und würde mich über Antworten freuen, übrigens ist dies mein erster Beitrag in solchen Portalen bitte seid nicht zu streng
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Pu244 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Das hängt in erster Line von deinen Vorlieben ab. Am besten kann man es sehen, wenn man die Monitore in echt sieht, da war z.B. für mich klar, dass der Unterschied gewaltig ist und ich definitiv kein TN will. Andere können damit gut leben und stören sich nicht weiter, wenn sich die Farben ändern, sobald sie den Kopf bewegen.

Von der Farbtreue und Blickwinkelabhängigkeit sind VA und IPS Panels natürlich um Welten besser. Zumal dein Monitor nur 8 Bit Farbtiefe (16,7 Mio Farben) hat, der Acer ist zu 10 Bit (über 1 Mrd) fähig.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Viel wichtiger sind eigentlich die Hz. Warum nur 75? 144 Hz lohnen sich immer und sind auch mit IPS schon bezahlbar.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Als Nicht-Konsolero, der sowohl ein Sega Master System II, eine Wii, PS3 und XBox One X besitzt... kann mich mal jemand aufklären, warum man einer PS4 oder PS5 einen mickrigen Monitor für PCs zur Seite stellen will?

Konsolen sind mit ihren Controllern und der langsamen Spielweise doch DAS Feld für große Flatscreens.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Weil es ja auch nur langsame Spiele an der Konsole gibt und jeder dabei auf der Couch sitzt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Das hab ich nicht geschrieben. Aber es gibt doch sehr viele Spiele, die dafür gemacht sind. Fifa, diverse Rennspiele, nahezu alle Sportspiele, selbst Perlen wie Witcher 3 dank der Konsolensteuerung... ganz bestimmt die AC-Titel. Quasi ein Großteil aller Games mit Ausnahme von Strategiespielen und Shootern, wobei letztere auch leidlich mit Controllern funktionieren.

Es wäre einfacher gewesen, wenn Du meine Frage beantwortet hättest.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Konsolen sind mit ihren Controllern und der langsamen Spielweise doch DAS Feld für große Flatscreens.



Hast du also nicht gesagt?

Warum sollte man unbedingt auf nem grossen TV mit der Konsole spielen?
Kenne genug die mit Absicht auf nem Monitor spielen, nicht immer ist ein grosser Schirm von Vorteil. 
Zudem spielen viele Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur an der Konsole, das am Schreibtisch mit Monitor besser. 

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, für 250€ gibt fast nur FHD mit 144Hz.
Und ja, ich würde immer 144Hz gegenüber 60/75Hz vorziehen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Nur weil ich der Meinung bin, das Konsolen in der Regel mit großen Bildschirmen genutzt werden, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich die Nutzung mit kleineren PC-Screens der gleiche Auflösung ausgeschlossen habe.

Ich versteh nicht so ganz, warum Du so aggro reagierst. Meine Frage war rein praktischer Natur und war an Leute gerichtet, die an PC-Monitoren Konsolenspiele zocken.

Wenn Du dazu nichts beitragen kannst, darfst Du auch gern schweigen. Selbst wenn ich Deine Beiträge zum Monitorbereich aufgrund des Praxisbezugs aus dem Verkauf schätze.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Aggro?
Ich hab dir so sogar ein Beispiel genannt.


----------



## YG2020 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Also ganz einfache Antwort will einen Monitor, da ich keinen Fernseher brauche in meinem Zimmer, finde das unnötig und der wäre eh zu groß. 
Ich möchte einen 60-75hz Monitor, da er günstiger ist in Kombination mit einer hohen bzw höheren Auflösung. Zocke auf der Ps4 Fifa und Mw. Und würde gerne gelegentlich netflix darauf schauen, sollte ja kein problem sein oder?


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger sind eigentlich die Hz. Warum nur 75? 144 Hz lohnen sich immer und sind auch mit IPS schon bezahlbar.


Bei der Hz Zahl stimme ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung uneingeschränkt zu.
Nur warum IPS Panel wenn man hauptsächlich nur zockt?
Moderne TN und VA Panel haben auch schon ein sehr gutes Bild.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Es ist eigentlich fast egal bzw. nur Nuancen. Gute TNs sind nicht wirklich billiger als IPS und VA. Ich denke halt, man hat von der leicht besseren Bildqualität etwas mehr als vom "Geschwindigkeitsvorteil" der TNs.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Naja. Wenn ich mir hier bei Geizhals z.B. WQHD Monitore mit IPS & Freesync oder G-sync raussuche sind die mal gut 100-200 Euro teurer:Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 30", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/AMD FreeSync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Ich sagte ja auch ein guter TN


----------



## joNickels (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Von der Farbtreue und Blickwinkelabhängigkeit sind VA und IPS Panels natürlich um Welten besser. Zumal dein Monitor nur 8 Bit Farbtiefe (16,7 Mio Farben) hat, der Acer ist zu 10 Bit (über 1 Mrd) fähig.



Der Mensch kann ca. 20 Mio. Farben unterscheiden. Was helfen ihm beim PS5 spielen 1 Mrd. Farben ? Vllt. werden bald auch noch Monitore mit Informationen im UV Spektrum beworben oder Röntgenstrahlen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Wenn du 1 Mrd. Farben hast, ist die Chance höher, dass im Bild mehr Farben von den 20 Mio. drin sind als wenn du nur 16 Mio hast. 

Ernsthaft: Ist im Falle eines Gaming-Monitors eh egal, da sich 99,9% sowieso alles nur in 8 Bit und sRGB-Farbraum abspielt.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*



joNickels schrieb:


> Der Mensch kann ca. 20 Mio. Farben unterscheiden. Was helfen ihm beim PS5 spielen 1 Mrd. Farben ? Vllt. werden bald auch noch Monitore mit Informationen im UV Spektrum beworben oder Röntgenstrahlen


Was ist dir lieber, 256 oder 1024 Farbabstufungen?
Aber wie Manu schon sagt, in den meisten Spielen hast du eh einen sRGB Farbraum und 8bit.

Zum Thema IPS vs VA vs TN:
IPS hat immer noch die beste Bildqualität, leider auch das auffälligste backlightbleeding.
VA hat den besten Schwarzwert, aber leider wird dieser durch VA glow oft zerhagelt.
TN ist am schnellsten, hat aber mit dem schlechtesten Bild zu kämpfen.

Kompromisse muss man eh immer eingehen.


----------



## joNickels (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Ohne Aufpreis natürlich mehr, wie bei jeder anderen Hardwarekomponente auch. Zahlen würde ich für etwas, das ich vermutlich nicht wahrnehmen werde, nicht unbedingt.


----------



## YG2020 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*

Also Leute was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Acer VG 270 UP 230€ oder Asus PB 277Q 190€?
Beide jeweils WQHD und mit 75 Hz ausgestattet.
Der Acer verfügt über ein IPS Panel und der Asus über ein TN


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für die PS4/PS5 (in zukunft) Wie wichtig ist ein IPS Panel?*



YG2020 schrieb:


> Also Leute was würdet ihr empfehlen?


Ich würde den Monitor erst einmal testen. Der Kann gut aussehen, der Preis ist ok.
Ein TN Panel mit 8bit Darstellung habe ich auch von Asus und das sieht nach
einer "gefühlten" Kalibrierung gut aus. 

Empfehlen würde ich:
VA Panel, 144Hz, WQHD
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

